# Newbie: Help choose breeder/puppy



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the GSD world and have been lurking on here for a bit soaking in information. We have narrowed down our search for our GSD pup and I was hoping for some input from all you knowledgable people. 
Background: 
We were a Boxer family up until we had to put our boy down this Christmas due to liver failure. My DH grew up with GS and I have always loved this breed. We are a fairly active family - 3 children (6,4,2) and I run a home daycare. So we are always around to play outside, go on walks to parks (we have a large backyard and live within a block to numerous natural walking trails) and we spend the majority of the summer camping. I am wanting a loyal, highly trainable, FAMILY GSD. 
We have narrowed it down to either reserving a pup from the April litter of Jet & Sadie Ulvilden German Shepherd Puppies

or 

There is a 12 week old girl from here Welcome to Longburn German Shepherds
that is available. She has been socialized a lot with children (family home and school) and has started some training. (parents are Cash and Sammi)

I am leaning towards the 12 week old pup, hubby is leaning towards the other breeder. But, I am little concerned about the amount of dogs they have a breed. They had 3 litters in 2 days in August??

What are your opinions?

TIA!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When you were talking to Ulvilden did they give you the pedigree of the breeding along with actual OFA results, DM testing, and accomplishments of the parents? I don't really see any of that on the website.


Based solely on website, I'm leaning towards Longburn because they appear to have a clear, cohesive breeding program that knows and understands the lineage of the dogs. Based on the website Ulvilden seems to be basically mass-producing puppies for sale. 

Again this is only from their websites. If you have spoken with them and visited and learned differently feel free to correct me.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I get the sense that Ulvilden x-rays but does not get OFA numbers for their dogs. Is that the case? Have you been able to find the parents by searching for their registered names on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals It just seems weird to me that in their FAQ, they talk about causes of dysplasia and x-rays but never mention OFA, PennHip, or anything specific really. Their health guarantee is contingent on following care and feeding guidelines, which to me is a red flag because it means if you don't do what they say, the warranty is void. They also appear not to be doing anything with their dogs. Just based on the website alone, I wouldn't be interested.

Longburn is participating in conformation showing and appears to OFA their breeding stock. It looks like they also use Ontario Veterinary College for screening and I'm not sure how that compares to OFA. You can't see this on the website, but on offa.org I also found out they test some dogs for degenerative myelopathy, which is a very good thing. 

The second breeder is by far and away the better one, IMHO. But this is based on the website alone. You should ask about the DM status of both parents and also read over their contract carefully. Here's a helpful website of questions to ask a breeder: http://rufflyspeaking.net/10-questions-you-must-ask-your-breeder-after-you-know-shes-responsible/

Three litters on the ground at once is not a good sign unless that person was just terribly unlucky and had everyone go into heat at the same time. Seems unlikely.


----------



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

Ulvilden told me they have a written health guarantee, their website talks about a 6 week health guarantee. 

Longburn told me that both parents have had hips and elbows x-rayed, and are certified through the orthopaedic foundation for animals. the puppy comes with a lifetime health guarantee which includes hip and elbows.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kaimeju said:


> I get the sense that Ulvilden x-rays but does not get OFA numbers for their dogs. Is that the case? Have you been able to find the parents by searching for their registered names on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals It just seems weird to me that in their FAQ, they talk about causes of dysplasia and x-rays but never mention OFA, PennHip, or anything specific really.


I got that sense as well. Which makes no sense because it's not like OFA is expensive compared to the price of a single puppy, let alone a whole litter. When people X-ray but won't OFA it makes me suspicious about what they don't want OFA to see. It also makes me suspicious when a breeder downplays the role of genetics in hip dysplasia. Again it sounds like they're looking for an "out" later when a dog they produce has hip problems. Of course lifestyle plays a role and of course any breeding can produce a dog with bad hips. It's just that the combination of these things makes me think twice.


----------



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is the girl we are considering from Longburn


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Bttrflysam said:


> Here is the girl we are considering from Longburn


Did you ask the breeder WHY this female was the only one left from the litter (if that is the case), why SHE wasn't chosen by a family 4 or so weeks ago when her siblings went to their new homes? They haven't been able to place her in a whole month. Why?
I only ask this because you have other people's children in your home. With what ever pup you choose, you need to make SURE that the dog (male or female) is "touchable/pet-a-ble" for a length of time without backing away, and check for other temperament issues. Some only want a pat on the head and nothing physical. I've had 2 like that.
Just a thought because of your "in-home" business.

She's a cute little Fur Baby!

Moms


----------



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

K


Momto2GSDs said:


> Bttrflysam said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the girl we are considering from Longburn
> ...


Yes, this is on my list of questions before we make the 5 hr drive. I actually looked back and she's 17 weeks. Which is older than I originally thought.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She's a good looking pup!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Aw, she reminds me of my Maya!

The number of litters Ulvilden produces at a time would give me pause, too. Longburn does seem from appearances to be more reputable, with more legitimate sounding health guarantees. 

What is your husband's reason for leaning towards the first one? If it's mainly just because he wants to get the tiny and cute 8 week old puppy, it does look like Longburn has some other young puppies for sale. 

Like someone else pointed out, it wouldn't be a bad idea to ask why only one of the earlier litter has not already found a home. But if the answer sounds reasonable, you might get yourself a puppy who has started the basics of training (I would hope) - and plus, she's super cute!


----------



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

At first glance he though they looked more serious. After pointing out some inconsistencies and other things, he has agreed they are not honest and reputable. 
Longhorn only has this one left from the litter shown on the site. 
She's act keeping one female for show, the other jut left two week ago and the let male last week. She says this one would have been her first choice and is the most social. Spent time in her daughters class etc. basic training has been started including leash work.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Many show breeders hold pups longer to see how they develop. Maybe she thought this pup showed promise, but as the pup aged certain things came up she did not like. Could be as simple as too high a tail set, sloppy feet, wide ear set. Who knows. Most things will have zero bearing on the pup being a wonderful companion. If you like the pup, if you trust the breeder, if she has a good history, go for it.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what age do they become and out grow the land shark phase ? i cant remember. imho, it is better to get an older pup due to your daycare. i remain wary as to whether this is a good idea or not.


----------



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

huntergreen said:


> what age do they become and out grow the land shark phase ? i cant remember. imho, it is better to get an older pup due to your daycare. i remain wary as to whether this is a good idea or not.


Because I have a daycare I should get an older puppy/dog or no dog at all


----------



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for all your replies. 
We have decided on the older female pup from Longburn. We get her on the 3rd and can't wait!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Can you post the pictures of her again? I tried to look at the ones that you had previously posted but it said "missing image". Yay! glad ya'll made you decision  looking forward to updates once you bring her home!


----------



## Bttrflysam (Mar 19, 2015)

here she is


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!!!!!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

She is so cute! I liked a lot of the puppies in that litter. I came across the website of the second breeder when the litter was first born. I liked a lot of the puppies in the litter.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Yay, congratulations! You'll need to post more pics, of course, once she comes home


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

Very cute puppy. I am new to this forum. I have been looking at getting a puppy from Ulvilden breeder. So far all the research I have done is positive and Terry the owner has been very helpful and up front with everything. Just wondering if anybody has any info or feedback on them?


----------

